# First button then came the second one



## husker4515 (Mar 9, 2011)

My first button weighs a whopping .2 grams from 5lbs 18k gold plated watches. I expected more and I am so glad I saved all my filtered SMB solution. Guess where the second button came from? Once that pesky chlorine gas dissipated the rest of the gold dropped. Second button weighs 2.4 grams, we have a saying in Texas, more is better, but not with Clorox.


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 10, 2011)

Husker4515:
I would guess that you went looking for that 2.4 about the time you turned the torch off on the .2 gram.

I dropped 7.4 grams out of a HCL/CL solution using SMB and parked the solution on a shelf in a sealed jug. Six months later when shuffling things around I found it had dropped some more, maybe 0.2 just guessing as I still haven't done anything with it.

In your case excess CL, In my case apparently I can't read a stanis test for traces in a half gallon of solution.
Until I get better educated I'll never be to quick to toss a solution.

Thanks for sharing, them buttons look so addicting 
Ray


----------



## Oz (Mar 10, 2011)

A stannous test will not show gold in solution accurately with Cl2 gas present. The nice thing about chlorine is that all you need to do is take your solution to near boiling and hold it there for 10 minutes and all Cl2 gas will be gone and you can get complete precipitations.


----------



## husker4515 (Mar 10, 2011)

OZ and Ray,

Thanks for the feed back. I have learned so much from this great forum and from all of you guys. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 10, 2011)

Oz said:


> A stannous test will not show gold in solution accurately with Cl2 gas present. The nice thing about chlorine is that all you need to do is take your solution to near boiling and hold it there for 10 minutes and all Cl2 gas will be gone and you can get complete precipitations.




Be sure to do this ONLY ON A CLEAR, DRY DAY... never mess with HCL (in ANY form) on a rainy, snowy, foggy or generally high humidity day as you will wind up with a *cloud of noxious fog of epic proportions *that will not dissipate, but rather blanket the entire neighborhood.. don't ask how I know this...  :twisted:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 10, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> > A stannous test will not show gold in solution accurately with Cl2 gas present. The nice thing about chlorine is that all you need to do is take your solution to near boiling and hold it there for 10 minutes and all Cl2 gas will be gone and you can get complete precipitations.
> ...



Sounds like you use a little tooooooo much chlorine? :mrgreen:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 10, 2011)

no.. it's the muriatic itself, with or without the addition of the clorox.. take a small container of muriatic and put it outside one day when it's rainy.. you'll see what I mean.. you also may notice that you can't really get very close to it without feeling that little "itch" or "sting" from the fumes alone on your skin..

of course, it could be the chlorine component of the muriatic that does this, it is HCL after-all...






Acidic vapors spread over the site of a freight train derailment Oct. 29 in Clara City. A tanker car carrying hydrochloric acid ruptured during the incident was the source of the fumes. Photo by Dennis Marty


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 10, 2011)

Allow me to clarify, lest anyone think this was the result of irresponsible refining...
I found out about muriatic's propensity for creating a fog a longgggg time ago. My grandfather used to have a tile business and I used to help him on the weekends (I was a kid, probably 10 or so). We always cleaned our trowels and tools (as well as our hands) with muriatic after doing a tile job. We cleaned the tools primarily to get rid of cement, thin set, etc. We cleaned our hands because the lime in in cements, mortars, grouts, thin-sets, etc will eat away at your hands. The muriatic would counteract this effect.

someone... ahem... left a bucket full of muriatic out on a job site during a rainy night... the next day, the whole neighborhood had a very dense fog with that familiar smell and sting... 

I'm 34 now and I still can't sit right after the butt whooping I took for that one.. :roll:


----------

